# Boys in boo 2013



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Well I thought I would use the local news promo to kick off our 2013 video and photo thread. We had one of the guys who was here last year contact us and ask if he could do a special interest piece. He's been over two or three times during the building process and will be there all night tonight (the big day).

He's gonna take our video and pictures, combine them with his footage,and give us the best two minute story of how our friends and family come together to form the Boys in Boo every year.

It's great to have the support of our community and media.

Thanks to KNDU and Dustin Meehan!

Check out the promo video they ran for us on the 30th!

http://www.nbcrightnow.com/story/23...map={"10202248835573374":".UnGtsP8-slU.like"}


----------

